# What BUP, IFO, VOB Extensions mean in a DVD?



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 15, 2005)

Guys!
Today I played a Movie DVD in my Samsung DVD Drive.
When I tried to copy the files from DVD to computer, I found two folders in that DVD *AUDIO_TS* and *VIDEO_TS*.
The folder *AUDIO_TS* was empty and *VIDEO_TS* contained 20 files:

_VIDEO_TS.BUP
VIDEO_TS.IFO
VIDEO_TS.VOB
VTS_01_0.BUP
VTS_01_0.IFO
VTS_01_1.VOB
VTS_01_2.VOB
VTS_02_0.BUP
VTS_02_0.IFO
VTS_02_1.VOB
VTS_03_0.BUP
VTS_03_0.IFO
VTS_03_1.VOB
VTS_03_2.VOB
VTS_04_0.BUP
VTS_04_0.IFO
VTS_04_1.VOB
VTS_05_0.BUP
VTS_05_0.IFO
VTS_05_1.VOB_

Now what they stands for?
I mean which files actually contain movies and rest r present for what?
I liked 3 movie in the MENU of DVD, so I copied *VTS_03_0.BUP ,VTS_03_0.IFO, VTS_03_1.VOB, VTS_03_2.VOB* files and they r working perfectly.
But actually in those 4 files which r main movie files and which can be deleted safely?
pls tell me.
thnx...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, the other files include things such as Subtitles, Movie Info, Stream Info and things like this...

Also it is used for menu indexing and sorts like that, I dont think deleting wud be a good worthy try, coz u might endup losin some features...


----------



## ishaan (Sep 15, 2005)

see this

*www.doom9.org/index.html?/dvd-structure.htm


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 15, 2005)

thnx ishaan!
That was very informative...


----------



## ishaan (Sep 17, 2005)

yw...it wz just a google away


----------

